
Bootcamp grad with 250k starting salary shares negotiation tips - quincyla
https://medium.com/free-code-camp/ten-rules-for-negotiating-a-job-offer-ee17cccbdab6#.l0pns060b
======
freestockoption
Here's a previous discussion of the same person, but different source.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11589703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11589703)

My comment at the time, and still stands: It's also not 250k in cash. It
includes stock which may or may not be worth what he thinks they are worth
when he cashes out. My take away here is that base salary is comparable from
company-to-company, but stock is given away like free lunch. Also, it takes a
certain personality to go out in public and brag about this kind of stuff. I
think he's trying really hard to build his online persona. :)

------
pixeloution
The title here is a bit misleading; he did the bootcamp but he also did a lot
of additional study, then he went on to teach at the bootcamp THEN landed that
job.

Still impressive!

